# Windows 10 nightmare



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I'm in complete panic mode. I downloaded Windows 10 on to my PC yesterday and all went well until I couldn't see my documents or photos, iTunes had lost all my music even when I was logged in, email accounts had to be re-entered as new accounts, Word and Excel behaved like brand new programmes and the symbols for @ and " had swapped keys! Eventually I located my files under the C drive and Users. I copied these files across to where I coiuld see them in the new folders of Documents and Pictures. I set up emails in Windows Live Mail and switched off for the day thinking that was that.
Today I booted up and had a message flash at me that to see my files I must reboot (or words to that effect, it disappeared before I could blink). On reboot I was miraculously back to my old desktop with all my icons in place, Word and Excel working as before, no keys swapped BUT NO DOCUMENTS at all! Photos are all in the Pictures folders, no problem, but no sign of any documents anywhere and shortcuts no longer working because I have changed the file path. That I understand but the new folderof Documents, containing everything I have ever saved, has gone, gone, gone. I have searched through all directories, all search options, but nothing! I found the Windows.old folder - no documents in it. I can only presume I lost everything because Windows reverted to my old locations on reboot. Is that right?
If I really can't retrieve my stuff then my question is, should I roll back to Windows 7? and if I do, can I later on try Windows 10 again and this time not move anything until I am sure of where it all lives?
I do have some back-ups but they are from a little while ago and I would rather start again - or, even better, find my documents. Please can anyone help?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

BEFORE you upgrade the operating system in a computer, you should ALWAYS back up your important/irreplaceable data(documents, photos, music, etc.).

What's the brand name and model name and model number of your computer?

I don't use Apple iTunes or Microsoft Office or Windows Live Mail, so I can't address any issues with them.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In addition to what my good colleague Flavallee has asked
Please answer


> I'm in complete panic mode. I downloaded Windows 10 on to my PC yesterday


where from please
windows updates - upgrade to 10
or from an iso

What version of 7 was on the computer
Were the user files the docs pics music etc all stored as designed in windows 7
OR had you moved these files to another location BEFORE the upgrade

I do not know if I am missing something here and if my colleague has a line on it but this confuses me a little


> Eventually I located my files under the C drive and Users. I copied these files across to where I coiuld see them in the new folders of Documents and Pictures


that is where those files are normally so WHAT did you copy - just the actual docs etc OR the whole users folder

I do appreciate of course that on Windows 10 you have shown on the start menu the quick access to docs, pics etc. but the actual files are still in the users folder

I suggest you open Cortana
ask me anything
type
documents
then click
My stuff
see what it finds

as explained here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/search-my-stuff


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks and sorry for any confusion. I have an Acer PC originally updated from XP to Windows 7 and now upgraded again to Windows 10 from a download from the Microsoft site.
When I couldn't see my files on the new version I went to Explore and This PC had a Documents folder (not just in quick menu) but it was empty as was the Pictures folder. Further down Explore was the directory for the C drive and in that were the User folders. In the one for my name were all my folders from My Documents in Windows 7. I moved them all to the new Documents folder in Windows 10 and all seemed fine. Today, however, it has reset itself to the old style format of my desktop and obviously the My Documents folder is now empty but the new Documents folder (with all my files) is no longer there. What worries me is that if I roll back to Windows 7 my files won't be in My Documents either because they were moved.
If all else fails I do have some backups but only very recent ones of some spreadsheets. I just don't know whether to go to that trouble or reverting back and see if they magically turn up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have an Acer PC originally updated from XP to Windows 7 and now upgraded again to Windows 10 from a download from the Microsoft site.


What's the model name and complete model number of that Acer?
What's the exact SNID number and serial number on it?

I'm somewhat surprised that you were able to install and run Windows 10 in an Acer that originally came with Windows XP.
Are all of its devices working okay?

---------------------------------------------------------------

I don't copy or store personal data in my Windows 10 computer in the manner that you do, and I did a clean install instead of doing an upgrade of Windows 10, so I really don't know what to advise you on how to retrieve it.
I'll leave you with Macboatmaster to deal with that issue.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

technomum said:


> I'm in complete panic mode. I downloaded Windows 10 on to my PC yesterday and all went well until I couldn't see my documents or photos, iTunes had lost all my music even when I was logged in, email accounts had to be re-entered as new accounts, Word and Excel behaved like brand new programmes and the symbols for @ and " had swapped keys! Eventually I located my files under the C drive and Users. I copied these files across to where I coiuld see them in the new folders of Documents and Pictures. I set up emails in Windows Live Mail and switched off for the day thinking that was that.
> Today I booted up and had a message flash at me that to see my files I must reboot (or words to that effect, it disappeared before I could blink). On reboot I was miraculously back to my old desktop with all my icons in place, Word and Excel working as before, no keys swapped BUT NO DOCUMENTS at all! Photos are all in the Pictures folders, no problem, but no sign of any documents anywhere and shortcuts no longer working because I have changed the file path. That I understand but the new folderof Documents, containing everything I have ever saved, has gone, gone, gone. I have searched through all directories, all search options, but nothing! I found the Windows.old folder - no documents in it. I can only presume I lost everything because Windows reverted to my old locations on reboot. Is that right?
> If I really can't retrieve my stuff then my question is, should I roll back to Windows 7? and if I do, can I later on try Windows 10 again and this time not move anything until I am sure of where it all lives?
> I do have some back-ups but they are from a little while ago and I would rather start again - or, even better, find my documents. Please can anyone help?


Just a suggestion that may or may not help. Google for small portable program called Everything Search Engine. Download the 32 0r 64 bit version that is compatible with your computer and run it. Windows XP, I think would be 32 bit, be sure and double check. Search for some of your documents by name and see if it brings anything up, just in case windows stuck them in some obscure folder somewhere.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Many thanks, I will try that tomorrow. I am switching off now as it is 9pm and I won't sleep tonight if I try any more now! 
I tried to set up Cortana so I could ask for a search but I can't even get that to give me the option of UK English even though I downloaded the language package and rebooted as it said to. Perhaps the gremlins will settle overnight and tomorrow is another day..... 2 days spent on this "easy" task so far!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is as I am sure you will appreciate a little difficult at this early stage to decide what has occurred
Please see this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/getstarted-onedrive

any chance that when you moved them they went to OneDrive

IF you cannot use Cortana use file explorer and search
This PC - as here on my screenshot








Also try clicking Microsoft flag left of taskbar, click settings. system. and then storage on left pane. where does that show new docs saved to


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

bobcat5536 said:


> Just a suggestion that may or may not help. Google for small portable program called Everything Search Engine. Download the 32 0r 64 bit version that is compatible with your computer and run it. Windows XP, I think would be 32 bit, be sure and double check. Search for some of your documents by name and see if it brings anything up, just in case windows stuck them in some obscure folder somewhere.


Back online having another go at solving this tricky problem.
Aha I may just be getting somewhere thanks to that suggestion but I hardly dare get my hopes up. In Everything search I have found one file so far that says it is located in Windows.old. However, when I go through Explore and find Windows.old it shows empty. Any ideas?


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> It is as I am sure you will appreciate a little difficult at this early stage to decide what has occurred
> Please see this
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/getstarted-onedrive
> 
> ...


Definitely not in One Drive as that is empty too.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so where does it show as these are configured to be stored


> Also try clicking Microsoft flag left of taskbar, click settings. system. and then storage on left pane. where does that show new docs saved to


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> so where does it show as these are configured to be stored


Sorry, meant to say new docs are saved to This PC, C drive (I have a partitioned D drive too but there are only backup photos on this). In Explore I went to This PC and my photos are in the right place but the Documents folder is definitely devoid of all my files.

I do also have, in Explore, Acer(C and I clicked on Properties. It shows Used space of 158GB and Free space of 530GB. I also went to the Windows.old in this directory and the properties of this folder show it is 33.8GB with 149,123 files. All I can see are the following folders in Windows.old:
PerfLogs
Program Files
Program Files (x86)
Program Data
RecoverUsers
Windows. 
Does that help at all? Recovery folder is empty but the others all have content. I hoped the Users would have my files but they don't.
I don't think there is a folder left I haven't searched and I really do think I was being too clever in moving the files to a folder that no longer exists. Still not sure if going back to Windows 7 would change anything and I think I will have to rely on whatever backups I can find. I really am grateful for the time you have taken and appreciate any help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a long shot but it is worth a try
go here
download this

http://www.shadowexplorer.com/uploads/ShadowExplorer-0.9-setup.exe
run the installer
you may need to agree install of net framework
I have tested it on 10 it runs OK

when you have it installed right click shortcut and click run as admin
with a LOT of luck you may just find your docs
use it as you would file explorer
expand on left pane


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks very much (again). I will certainly give it a go tomorrow and will get back to you.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> This is a long shot but it is worth a try
> go here
> download this
> 
> ...


Well this is very interesting indeed. I downloaded the ShadowExplorer and found the files - I think! I have exported them all to my Documents folder in This PC - BUT I can't open them as they have been corrupted. Is all lost after all? I was so excited to have found everything.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Where were they
2. Export ONE doc file to desktop
right click file
click properties
what is reported on general tab


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

technomum said:


> Well this is very interesting indeed. I downloaded the ShadowExplorer and found the files - I think! I have exported them all to my Documents folder in This PC - BUT I can't open them as they have been corrupted. Is all lost after all? I was so excited to have found everything.





Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Where were they
> 2. Export ONE doc file to desktop
> right click file
> click properties
> what is reported on general tab


Thanks for quick response. Files are in C: Users, the name of my PC, Documents. All there!
I exported one Word document to desktop and the General tab in properties just says the name, filepath, size, date created, date modified and all looks normal.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please just type your reply in the box that appears after my post
please do not click reply on my post
I only mention this because you quoting back to me your quote and then mine is making it harder to see the wood for the trees so to speak

2. On the shadow explorer to the right of the drive on the top bar is a drop arrow with dates - is there any choice







3. What does the properties tab indicate that the doc opens with

4. I presume you have tried opening it with wordpad or similar from the desktop

5. IN shadow explorer they are NOT actually where you are seeing them listed - as present items - they are copies from restore points - eg SHADOW


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

The doc wants to open with Word so now I have tried Wrdpad and Notepad but they just show a blank page when they open.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so is there any choice as per my screenshot


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I have now looked at Shadow and the only date is the one on which I upgraded and stupidly moved the files.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

If I were to revert to Windows 7 would the files still be as of now ie all corrupted? Even if I did a restore? Sorry if it is a silly question.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I tend to think it is a lost cause
do you have a pdf doc in that list


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

technomum said:


> I'm in complete panic mode. I downloaded Windows 10 on to my PC yesterday and all went well until I couldn't see my documents or photos, iTunes had lost all my music even when I was logged in, email accounts had to be re-entered as new accounts, Word and Excel behaved like brand new programmes and the symbols for @ and " had swapped keys! Eventually I located my files under the C drive and Users. I copied these files across to where I coiuld see them in the new folders of Documents and Pictures. I set up emails in Windows Live Mail and switched off for the day thinking that was that.
> Today I booted up and had a message flash at me that to see my files I must reboot (or words to that effect, it disappeared before I could blink). On reboot I was miraculously back to my old desktop with all my icons in place, Word and Excel working as before, no keys swapped BUT NO DOCUMENTS at all! Photos are all in the Pictures folders, no problem, but no sign of any documents anywhere and shortcuts no longer working because I have changed the file path. That I understand but the new folderof Documents, containing everything I have ever saved, has gone, gone, gone. I have searched through all directories, all search options, but nothing! I found the Windows.old folder - no documents in it. I can only presume I lost everything because Windows reverted to my old locations on reboot. Is that right?
> If I really can't retrieve my stuff then my question is, should I roll back to Windows 7? and if I do, can I later on try Windows 10 again and this time not move anything until I am sure of where it all lives?
> I do have some back-ups but they are from a little while ago and I would rather start again - or, even better, find my documents. Please can anyone help?


Try this and see if it does any good. Now that you have found the list of your documents you can try to bring one up in the Search Everything program and either copy it from that program to your desktop and try to open it or try to open it from within the search window by double clicking on it. Results may not be any different, but worth a try.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Yes and I have now tried PDF but it also says the file is damaged. I guess I will have to call it a day but I do thank you for all your patience and help. I have been on a steep learning curve! I am still undecided as to whether to revert to Windows 7 altogether, revert and later try W10 again (what would you do in my place?) or just throw the lot out of the window! At least I have a list now of all the old folders so I can see what I have backups of and what I have lost forever. Incidentally is it usual for programmes like Nero, which I have used for ages to copy CDs, to want to register me as a new user? 

Let it be a lesson to anyone else that after the upgrade, if files appear to be in the wrong place try rebooting and they sort themselves out. I made this horrible mess by trying to make sure I hadn't lost my documents and in the end managed to spectacularly do just that. Shame on Microsoft not warning that the info may temporarily disappear.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Export a pdf file from shadow explorer to a flash pen
take the flash pen to another computer
then try opening that with a pdf reader


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to your post 25
I will answer the questions as soon as we make progress or give up on trying to get your docs back


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

will try that, thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

re NERO
The following Nero products are compatible with Windows® 10:

Nero 2016 Platinum
Nero 2016 Classic
Nero Video 2016
Nero Burning ROM 2016
Nero Recode 2016

Sadly we have to inform you that any version of Nero prior to Nero 2016 will not officially be supported with Windows® 10.
Nero does not plan to add Windows® 10 support for any older versions.

So what has likely occurred is that your registration with Nero has not been copied to the windows 10 installation and therefore NERO detects it as a new install


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

ok thanks. I could use Nero by asking to be reminded to register later but I am fast coming to the conclusion I shall try rolling back to Windows 7 as I am exhausted from this problem and can't face any more sleepless nights. I wish I had never tried to upgrade.
I did try using a flash drive for a docx and a pdf but only had my laptop to try them out and that also says they are corrupt.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

do you have a small non-personal doc you can attach as a zipped file


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Good morning. I am desperately trying to find any zip files as I don't use them much.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I have saved one as a zip file if that helps.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Was that file any good? I could find another larger one to send . I am feeling more inclined to roll back to Windows7 now but won't do it if you advise not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Up to now - NO
tried open and repair with my Microsoft office 2010
tried recover text from any file with same

tried in draft mode all no good

still a couple of things to try
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/918429


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for your efforts. I can't see that Microsoft are being very helpful and I couldn't go through every file one by one to repair anyway. I can't open anything at all, not just Word documents. It is so frustrating to see them there but all corrupted. 
To make me even more frustrated, I downloaded Trusteer Rapport through my banking login page (which I have always used in the past) and it doesn't seem to be compatible with Windows 10 and the whole PC is on a go-slow now. I shall uninstall Rapport and hope it all recovers. I started off feeling this was a challenge but now I am concerned I am wasting your time and I feel quite despondent about my files but I will leave things overnight again and see if I feel the same tomorrow. As I said before, I do have some old backups so I can start again and try to update my folders as necessary. I am kicking myself for not backing up the whole PC.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

trusteer
keep well away from it
It will adversely effect your performance to some degree
totally unreliable from the aspect of its compatibility with many systems

https://forums.techguy.org/search/1623371/?q=rapport&o=date&c[user][0]=574875


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

You may be able to downgrade manually. See this. The guide assumes you're downgrading from 7 to Vista, however it looks to be the same with later versions of Windows. Obviously, back up first.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Before downgrading to W7 I have been looking on Google and found I am certainly not the only one to have lost data and/or had files corrupted. There are some sites offering downloads of software for recovery of this lost data but I am wary about using them. What is your opinion please?
I have unionstalled Rapport and things are back to the old speed thank goodness.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

it depends on which programs you refer to
Many are only limited trials and you have actually to pay for recovery sometimes very expensive
Others are risky in the extreme and downloads of some advertised on some sites are often accompanied by spyware and other unwanted software

Were it to be me, as you cannot be in a worse state than you are now, and within the 30 days I would go back to 7

Often loss of data is due to 3rd party programs and utilities
On occasions it appears, although I have no definite evidence to put to you that 3rd party anti-virus programs have been to blame

I do really appreciate that it is too late now, but in case you go back and then onto 10 again make a complete system image of 7 on an external drive
I will guide you if you wish

I have tried another means of recovery and it has also failed on that file you sent


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I really can't thank you enough for all your help through this horrible week! I agree, it is time to bite the bullet and go back to Windows 7 and decide later if I just stay with it. Thank goodness I do have some old backups so all is not completely lost though I am sure I will find more and more frustration over the next weeks when I want to check something that is no longer there.
I don't think I will go down the route of trying a recovery programme. I have learnt a very hard lesson myself but I was surprised when I also learnt that I am not alone by any means, and other people have thought the same as I did, that files had gone to the wrong place and even when copied rather than moved (like I did) to the new folders these all disappeared on the next boot up. I wish I could warn others that the upgrade is actually in two parts and you must not tinker at all until it is complete. There is no warning of this as far as I am aware. 
I will come back and let you know how it goes -eventually! I will back up the corrupted files to a flash drive just in case they can ever be rescued and then it may take a while to sort out exactly how much I still have on my external drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it
as I said - system image once you have 7 OK before you try 10 again


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Safely back with Windows 7. Have run a system scan and the result was "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations".
Emails and programmes seem to be working ok but I haven't checked them all yet. 
Left with all the documents still corrupted so I will have to go to various places and find the latest backups of what I can. At least this time I don't have weird things like music disappearing from iTunes and bookmarks and emails settings not there. Just one email address with Yahoo decided to download the last 15 emails twice but that is easily dealt with.
Strangely, in Word I get the files actually opening and the pages are completely blank -but it tells me how many words are in the invisible document! I am sure they are still lurking somewhere and it was the file path that went wrong but I can't fix it.
Many, many thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks firstly for your ready expression of appreciation of my efforts
especially as they were unsuccessful
re the blank pages
that is the result of my third attempt with a file recovery program
it actually reported
there is no text in this file

just an idea try shadow explorer on 7
cannot see it working but one never knows
as I am unsure if the windows old saves and restores your restore points


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I'll certainly have a go later. In the meantime I am having trouble with Windows Live Mail back in Windows 7. Every time I open it it says it is "recovering the Windows Live Mail database". I can download the emails but it isn't working properly and I can't delete them once I have finished with them. Oh dear, I thought it would be too good to be true to be back to square one just minus all my files....
I am seriously considering looking for a new computer but that involves working out if I really want to stay with Windows or go to Apple after all this trouble. If I do decide to stay then I would presumably have Windows 10 already installed on a new PC and I would have to work out which of my current software would still work or just how much I would have to spend on new programmes. Not a light decision but it seems reasonable timing as I now have to set up all my files again anyway.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

This is ghastly all over again. It seems this email thing happens to others who roll back the system and I just can't be doing with all the headache of sorting out another problem. At least I can see my emails on my ipad but now I am lost trying to backup all my email messages from the PC and the folders I thought they were in are empty even though the emails are still there in Live Mail.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cannot help on that as I know zero about Windows Live mail
never used it and do not intend to

Any help to you
http://www.sevenforums.com/browsers...ssed-up-after-reverting-back-windows-7-a.html


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Just to finish off (but I won't mark it solved as it never was) I have a nice new computer with a fresh new Windows 10. There have been some teething problems and I'm not particularly impressed with the system as it has some quirks but I dare say I will get used to it. I am now in the lengthy process of going through all my backups to see what files I have that I can re-instate and then I will have to try and update all my info. You don't realise what is lost until you go to look for something. On my new PC I have a drive which is dedicated to backups!


----------

